# Senator Mike Rogers has figured it out



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

what's wrong with the rest of them??? :eyeroll: :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am becoming more upset with the republicans than the democrats. Many may ask why. My reason is this, the democrats are stupid and always have been socialists while the republicans should know better, but they are going along with it anyway. I guess they are more afraid of Obama calling them a socialist than their states recalling them. Any republican that votes for this should be recalled in their state, and replaced.


----------

